# What is with Massachusetts



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I guess it would be fitting for this lady to follow the guy that drowns girl friends.

I can't help but recall Ronald Reagan's answer when asked if he had ever visited a communist country. He said "no, but I have been to Massachusetts".

I think the heartland needs to decide which coastal state is the least insane. Then we somehow shed the rest and keep that one as our port to the sea. Or, or, we just wipe them out.



> In researching the ever-intensifying Massachusetts Senate race between Democrat Martha Coakley and her Republican challenger Scott Brown, it only takes a few keystrokes to unearth her ongoing history of questionable judgment and puzzling prosecutorial decisions. Even though the election has been effectively nationalized, with some polls showing the underdog Brown within two points or so of the colorless Coakley, she remains largely unknown outside New England.
> 
> So as a public service to the voters of the Bay State, during the run-up to the special election on Jan. 19, Big Journalism will be offering some of the Martha's Greatest Hits, so that they can fully make up their minds whether she would make a suitable successor to the late Edward Moore Kennedy - who, as you recall, began his illustrious career by being expelled from Harvard for cheating, went on to drown Mary Jo Kopechne at Chappaquiddick, and then turned to a life of drinking and debauchery, including the infamous "waitress sandwich" with soon-to-be-retired Connecticut Senator Christopher Dodd, before attempting to inflict "universal health care" on the country shortly before his death last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

How do you rate a state whos hero was a cheat a drunk a women chaser and perhaps a murderer?


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Very Poorly . Hopfully now that the Wicked Witch is dead "Ted Kennedy" maybe the spell he cast over Massachusetts is wearing off!! I still fear matha will win this , this state is full welfair crybabies and very rich left wing moonbats!


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

maybe not, the huge change in momentum for Brown took place in the matter of a couple weeks......."Croakley" sat on her a$$, thinking she had a double digit lead and the Acorn kooks didn't do any organizing, until the last minute, which might make their efforts too little, too late....we shall see, either way, the "Scott" will be heard round the world, the first obvious outcry by many people against the Obama/leftwing socialist propaganda.....the really good stuff is just getting started! :beer:

the more the dems and Obama ignore what the majority of the people want, the bigger house cleaning in November!


----------



## floortrader (Feb 5, 2009)

We have to do something with voter fraud which is clearly not the bag of Republicans. 150,000 dead people on the Mass voting registry. Plus always Acorn lurking. Ok on this one though. AllI can say is Yea Ha.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow this sure feels good, I am proud of my fello massholes


----------

